# 1st journal, 6 russian girls



## puffnstuff (Jul 5, 2008)

Ok here we go, these girls were cloned on 5-28. I started them in super soil in 4" pots and transplanted them to 6" pots with MG 3 month feed as soon as they started to grow after rooting.They were under 4' shop lights untill my 600's came on 6-17 were they have been veggin ever since. I transplanted them into their final resting places last week and they seem to be happy so into the flower room they go. The flower room is 4'6"x variable length (moving wall) 3-6'. I have 1 600 watt hps in there now and will move a second one in soon. The girls are white russian cross, daddy could be another white russian,mazar, ak47, or shiva, momma was a s##t. long story actually but the moral is "if you leave your better half in charge of the garden you never know what might happen" didnt happen to me, happened to the grower I USED to get my stuff from. still trying to work the polen out of his house,hehehe. ANYWAY a pic of the girls as they sit today, just moved into the flower room. This is also my first non-micro grow so who knows what could happen.
puff


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jul 5, 2008)

looks great puff, any reason for the different pot sizes???


----------



## puffnstuff (Jul 5, 2008)

uh....well.....its alls i gots. thought about dumping out..er...I mean transplanting some of the wifes flowers but decided it was a bad idea so this is all I could find laying around. Never needed anything bigger than 6" for my previous grows.
puff


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jul 5, 2008)

grow-on bro i have grown monsters in two gallon pots.


----------



## puffnstuff (Jul 5, 2008)

more pics of the girls, top..


----------



## puffnstuff (Jul 6, 2008)

and side view. They are between 11 and 14 inches tall, and cute as heck.
puff



edit: sorry 'bout that, was really stoned when I wrote it.


----------



## puffnstuff (Jul 6, 2008)

girls just woke up after their first night out and I just noticed that the leaves are all pointed up a little. huh.. never noticed that before. These should start to stretch in a few days and continue for 3 weeks or so, cant wait. Im really curious to see just how much they will stretch from this size, I have had these start at 2 inches and end at 18 after their stretch. sorry about the bad pic, no time for a better one right now.
puff


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 6, 2008)

yea,the leaves will go back down,thats what my skunkxhaze plants do when a put them out for an hour or 2.


----------



## puffnstuff (Jul 10, 2008)

Girls were getting thirsty so I drug them out for drinks and pics. I gave them their first feeding too. 1/4 strength expert bloom burst 10-52-10. The girls are numbered 1-6 and pics are in that order, same as before. Top first, then side

puff


----------



## puffnstuff (Jul 10, 2008)

side


----------



## someguy (Jul 10, 2008)

looks dang good brrrrrooooooooooo. ill be watching


----------



## puffnstuff (Jul 10, 2008)

Ok,.....I'm taking bet's. Which one will produce the most?
puff


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 10, 2008)

*Everything is looking great. :aok: From the looks of things your gonna get a nice yield off all of them. :hubba:  Here's some GREEN MOJO for them young ladies.  *


----------



## gcarlin_818 (Jul 10, 2008)

im going with #2 and #5 almost equal in qeight....


----------



## puffnstuff (Jul 11, 2008)

WooHoo....heheh  guess what I see?.....yup, little teenie hairs starting to show in the middle of the tops. These girls have always reacted soooooo quickly when I change them to 12/12. They are stretching too. #6 is 18". I tried to get a pic of the hairs but as you all know from my earlier pics my camera bites. I'll be out of town untill sunday night so no pics untill after then. I'm taking one of my sons to compete in the northwest regional track and field championships. He's qualified in 3 events, but only wants to compete in 2. Wont tell what ones cuzz ya'll 'cud get a mite too inquisitive and check the names, and that wouldn't be good,....... for your health. hehehe

gcarlin, pretty good guess's, but take a look at #6, she'a a doll. It's really too early to tell for sure with these girls. I can never tell who will end up biggest in the end at this stage, they can really take off and GROW. I have always started their sisters on 12/12 at 2-5". Compared to those little things this is starting to look like a jungle.
puff

edit: ps, #4 is kinda wimpy looking compared to her sisters, but she could surprise us, saving her energy for buds. I'll give 2:1 odds on her.


----------



## puffnstuff (Jul 14, 2008)

Got home about 10 minutes before lights out last night, hadn't seem the girls for a few days so I was pretty jazzed when I walked into the flower room and saw them. Lots of growth, but no time for pics. Sooooo...here it is just about wake up time and I will be pulling them out for water and pics in a few. I'll get the pics up this afternoon.
puff

off topic but can't help myself, The track and field event we went to was the region 13 junior olympic championships, he didn't do very well but still won a bronze medal and is now qualified for, and signed up for, the national junior olympics. woohoooo. Sorry, proud dads are hard to hold down ya' know...


----------



## puffnstuff (Jul 14, 2008)

here are todays pics. I water them with liquid karma, cal-mag, silica boost and earth juice microblast. 1 tsp. each per gallon. I'll be giving ferts next watering. As usuall pics are 1-6 top then bottom.
puff

hmmm.... cant seem to get pics up. I'll keep trying


----------



## puffnstuff (Jul 14, 2008)

top


----------



## puffnstuff (Jul 15, 2008)

side


----------



## puffnstuff (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey girl #2 what do you think your doin'? Sorry , here is the real #1 side view.


----------



## puffnstuff (Jul 15, 2008)

hmmm....doesn't seem to be much interest in plants with no flowers Sooooo... I thought I might add a couple pics of mom. She is a few weeks ahead of the girls, switched to 12/12 on 6-11.
puff


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jul 15, 2008)

damn puff, that looks like it has syurp on it.. looks mighty tastey!!!!


----------



## puffnstuff (Jul 17, 2008)

yeh, hehe  it's kinda cool but deceptive how frosty buds look in pictures. It doesn't look half that good in person. Pics look like it was dipped in sugar, must be the reflection makes the trich's look bigger, dunno..but cool. The girls are growing pretty fast so I had to install the second 600 hps today. Now they can spread out better. The total area now is 4 1/2' x 4 1/2'. The additional light really makes a difference. It lights them up much deeper down now because light comes from 2 angles, less shadow. The 2 girls in the middle are really bathed in light, I'll have to rotate them or it wont be fair to the others. Had a small (huge) mishap, when I was installing the duct for the second light. I sat the roll of duct tape on top of one of the hoods and well...you can guess what happened. It fell on girl #4, fortunatly, she is the smallest by far of the girls. It broke off one of the best branches and hurt 2 more, I think those 2 will be ok, but I'm still bummed.....oh well. No pics today, I'll get some when I pull them out for water in a day or two.
puff


----------



## thebest (Jul 17, 2008)

damn dude. Your grow is looking nice. Hope I can lookforward to some pics like this for my self. I will be watching to see how the clones turn out. Maybe I'll do give cloning a try on this batch, I don't know if I have the time or energy to worry about them, but this looks really promising!


----------



## puffnstuff (Jul 17, 2008)

thanks man, cloneing is easier than it looks. Literaly just cut off a branch, dip it in rootone and stick in a 4x4" pot full of wet soil and put it under a flourecent light. water with about a teaspoon of water a day for a first 4 or 5 days, then water with a tablespoon a day for 4 or 5 more days. use a little more water if the soil is drying out too much. after about 10-14 days it's growing again and you water as usual. You  dont need to get fancy with tray's and covers or misting at all. just clip,stick and water, piece of cake buddy, just do it. it saves a lot of time, a #### of a lot of time.
puff


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jul 17, 2008)

hey there . how long did you vegg those beauties and how old are they now ???those look great! i just got re-inspired !!


----------



## puffnstuff (Jul 17, 2008)

hey puff monkey, I cut the clones on 5-28 and vegged for just over 5 weeks. They were all under 2" high when started. Thats 2" sticking out of the ground, maybe 3 1/2" - 4" total cutting length. they are now 19 1/2" - 23" tall. new pics this afternoon or next day, depends on when they need water.
puff


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jul 17, 2008)

nice... i've got 8 big plants that sprouted 17 days ago . they look nice and i was thinking of vegging for 8 weeks is there much difference if i wait 5 instead of 8 ???they are already fat and bushy and full of branch growth


----------



## puffnstuff (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks,...3 weeks diifference is going to be a lot of growth. It all depends on 2 things. How big you want them to finish out at. and how long you can resist putting them into flower. hehehehe....I fell pray to the second one, just couldn't wait to see them flower, and besides I had just emptied out the flower room.....had to put SOMETHING in there, didn't I?

really though, I wanted to veg them to 24", they made it to 11"-14" tall, I just couldn't resist filling that big empty space. I tried, really I did...maybe next time. I never vegged anything bigger than maybe 6" before except for mothers. The two mothers that I have flowered were only about 8" tall after their last clipping, and I stuck them straight into flower the day I took clones. I had to, I was growing in a micro cabinet. i'll get new pics up tonight when I feed them.

puff


----------



## thebest (Jul 17, 2008)

What do you mean cut off a branch, just any branch with a leaf huh? I thought you had to cut maybe the stem, didnt know you could do a leaf. I will give it a try with my plant outside, of corse Ill wash it off first with water, its been having pest problems, and its getting rather big. I hate to see her go to waste, but I just dont trust the neighboors. I think I'll let it go for a week and try to clone her!


----------



## puffnstuff (Jul 17, 2008)

Noooo......hehehe......you need a branch with a growing top and leaves. You want the top plus one set(pair) of small leaves. A leaf wont grow into a plant by itself. It's also a plus if you can cut a long enough piece of branch that there is another set of leaves down lower on it. you can cut off these lower pair of leaves even with the stalk, this will provide the branch with an easy place for it to start growing its new roots. I sometimes lightly scrape the part of the stem that will be under ground with a razor blade before dipping in rootone, this is supposed to help get roots started too. You dont need to have leaves to cut off or scrape with a razor. It will root anyway, easy, try it.
puff


----------



## thebest (Jul 17, 2008)

oh, so basically top the plant,but make sure it has a long enough stem and plant the topping  easy


----------



## puffnstuff (Jul 18, 2008)

Here are the latest pics top then side. You can see where #4 got hit. bummed.......


----------



## puffnstuff (Jul 18, 2008)

side


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 18, 2008)

WOW... great looking bushes! all look very uniform and lush


----------



## puffnstuff (Jul 22, 2008)

latest pics below, I had to change the pics a little. I can't stand over the top and take pics anymore, they are to big, so top pics are now at about 45 degree angle. I fed the girls a light dinner of 3-10-1 bat guano, 1 TBS per gal. along with liquid karma, silica blast and cal-mag. They are looking a little pale or I would have used 0-4-0 guano. I probably should have made it stronger but I am trying to avoid over-fert, I have a bad habit of overdoing everything. Box said to use 1/2 cup per gal. how much do you guy's use?
puff


----------



## puffnstuff (Jul 22, 2008)

side....oops, mixed up the 6's...oh well, too stoned
puff


----------



## thebest (Jul 22, 2008)

looking very nice man. very nice. Those are your clones arnt they?


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 22, 2008)

Looking really good Puff. Great pic ture taking.  Flowering is looking sweet.


----------



## puffnstuff (Jul 23, 2008)

thanks guys,  yes those are clones from the mother at the top of the page. I decided to give them some alfalfa tea today, started brewing it last night. I'm still a little worried about their getting lighter in color and I dont think that the guano tea I gave them was strong enough so I'm making 6 more gallons with a cup of 3-10-1 plus a cup of worm castings and 1/4 cup of kelp. I'll give it to them wednesday evening. I also added molassas to the tea thats brewing, 2 TBS. and liquid karma, cal-mag and silica blast at 2 TBS each. They are looking real nice except for their color, it should be ok in a couple days, I hope.....
puff


edit: forgot to mention, girls are 23-27" tall, thats double their starting size.....cool


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 23, 2008)

How does Alfalfa help the ladies?  Puff


----------



## puffnstuff (Jul 23, 2008)

allfa meal, or fresh from the bail in my case is 2.5-0.5-2.0 . In a tea it is pretty fast acting N. as a soil additive it is considered a medium speed N. I am useing it as just a tea with these girls, they are in MG 3 month feed so they shouldn't need much N but they are really stretching right now and they seem to be eating it all up, and getting a little defficiant. I am makeing up my own soil mix for the next crop and have added alfalfa at 1 cup per cuft. of mix, along with a hundered other goodies. It works WONDERS as a foliar spray, hit your plants with this stuff in veg and watch what they do, I like to spray them 3 times in one day, once a week. Give it a try and see what I mean.
puff


edit: i have read a couple places that alfalfa is one of the secret ingredients in superthrive, dont know if its true, but it is SUPER stuff.


----------



## puffnstuff (Jul 23, 2008)

had the girls out for a spot of tea and managed to talk them into a group photo. They always argue over who gets to sit in front. As you can see I am loseing some lower leaves, If they dont perk up in a couple days I'll have get out the commercial ferts......
puff


----------



## puffnstuff (Jul 23, 2008)

ya' see, Its like this. This is my 4th or 5th grow and I have ALWAYS over fertilized. Soooo....on this one I wanted to try to avoid over fert so I have kinda starved them on purpose, well not starved but I have only given them 1 dose of real fertilizer so far, 1/4 strength 10-52-10 bloom bust from expert. Then I gave them a weak guano tea, alfalfa tea and now this stronger guano tea. I probaly shouldn't have tried the tea's at all with these girls and stuck to commercial ferts but I want to get some experience with them for my upcoming conversion to organics. Now I think I may have starved them too much, really cofused and worried at this point. I dont want to over do it or under do it, know what I mean?
puff


edit: and when the ### #### ####### #### did I become a senior member? I've been here for like a month or two, dont believe everything you read folks, I'm a NEWBIE.(gdfh)


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 23, 2008)

puffnstuff said:
			
		

> allfa meal, or fresh from the bail in my case is 2.5-0.5-2.0 . In a tea it is pretty fast acting N. as a soil additive it is considered a medium speed N. I am useing it as just a tea with these girls, they are in MG 3 month feed so they shouldn't need much N but they are really stretching right now and they seem to be eating it all up, and getting a little defficiant. I am makeing up my own soil mix for the next crop and have added alfalfa at 1 cup per cuft. of mix, along with a hundered other goodies. It works WONDERS as a foliar spray, hit your plants with this stuff in veg and watch what they do, I like to spray them 3 times in one day, once a week. Give it a try and see what I mean.
> puff
> 
> 
> edit: i have read a couple places that alfalfa is one of the secret ingredients in superthrive, dont know if its true, but it is SUPER stuff.


 

I have super thrive.. Where you buy the TeaAlfalfa?

Thanks Puff


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 23, 2008)

I wait three days to water or when the soil is dry from the heat.


----------



## puffnstuff (Jul 23, 2008)

mom wanted a cup of tea too, sooooo...here she is, looking pretty hot for only 17....inches
puff


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 23, 2008)

Good looking. lol


----------



## puffnstuff (Jul 23, 2008)

Yeh KGB watering depends on a lot of things, these girls can go 4 days if they need to but CAN be watered again in 2. The alfalfa I gave them was real strong and I only gave them 2 cups each, soil was still real damp from the weak tea the day before, i watered them real heavy with that cuzz they was dry. The soil was still real damp when I gave them the tea today, too early really, I got runoff after only 1/2 gallon of tea but soaked them real good anyway. I wanted to make sure that they had tea through out the root area. I probaly washed away some of the alfalfa but it was so strong that it had me concerned about burning the roots. dont know if it would have really been a prob but better safe than sorry. Anway i am not worried about over watering at this time, dont think it will be a concern cuzz they drain well. And I wont water again for 3 days, then i will look at the color again and decide if they want more or if they are ok.

I make my own alfalfa tea. I have raw alfalfa in bails and in little compressed blocks about 1.5"x1.5". You can also buy it in pellets. easy to get, any pet store will have small bags for rabbit food. Farm supply stores will have small bags of pellets, blocks, bails, and meal. We have critters around here so we have a variety. You can probably get some for free!!! go to any farm store and ask if you can pick some up off the floor for your kids pet mouse. they will probably let you scoop up all you want off the ground around the pile of bails, less they have to sweep up and throw away. just go out back and ask the guys working with the stuff(loading it in peoples cars and trucks) They are the ones who clean up too. I worked at a large farm co-op a few years ago in their water pump department so I know what I am talking about. Look for the guy with the cowboy hat on and he'll ALWAYS be helpful(goes with the hat). Anyway back to the tea, just put about 1/2 cup to 1 cup per gallon of water in a bucket with an airstone in it. Let it brew over night and then strain it through the ol' ladies nylon's or any cloth and use it to foliar feed or water the roots. The tea I made the other day was a 3 gallon bucket filled half full of alfalfa with 2 gal of water, really really really strong. Be careful when brewing teas, they tend to foam up ALOT. adjust the airflow to keep this foaming under controll or use a bucket that is several times the capacity you intend to put into it. The leftovers from the tea can be used to topdress your plants(I dont do this) or feed your worms(they love it too) or add it to your compost pile. If you used meal to make your tea I suppose you could add it to a soil mix as well after makeing tea out of it, will still have goodies in it. You dont want to use large chunks of alfalfa in a soil mix, it is too hot and will burn the roots.
puff

ps I hope that was everything.....too stoned right now


edit: spellin' again


----------



## puffnstuff (Jul 23, 2008)

Oh yeh, I knew I would forget something, TONS of micro nutes in alfalfa. Alfalfa is so strong that it can kill animals if they eat too much. gotta love it
puff

edit: and growth hormons

edit phase 2: spellin' AGAIN


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 23, 2008)

puff ... losing lower leafs like that is normal. Due to the canopy getting thicker and penetration being a problem. Unless it starts spreading reapidly you don't have a deficiency. By rapidly i mean more yellowed leaves over a week or so. Anyways, nice grow, nice plants.... don't overbaby em. They are nice and healthy.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 23, 2008)

Also.... organics can be far far far easier than making teas. Metanaturals offers a 100% organic fertilizer line in a bottle form. Much easier than teas... stores easy, and did i again mention its' much easier than teas?Start with a good organic soil or soil mix... or coco peat/coir, and get some organic nutrients. Organics is that easy


----------



## thebest (Jul 23, 2008)

they are looking crazy nice man!


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 23, 2008)

Is the airstone the one you put in fish tanks or what is it. lol ...


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Jul 23, 2008)

great looking plants! really healthy, keep up the good work man.


----------



## puffnstuff (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks guy's

yeh KGB same as fish tank, I use a clamp to restrict airflow. 

  Mr. Wakenbake, Thank you for stopping by. These are kinda test's(testing me mostly) as far as the tea's. My next grow will be the real stuff. I have some good store bought ferts around here too. Just haven't opened any yet. I have pbp grow and bloom and neptunes harvest fish, seaweed and fish and seaweed combo. So My backup plan for these girls is to use one of them if I get lost. But I am hopeing to finish them out with just the tea's to prove to myself that I can doit. I know to expect to lose some leaves but they are just makeing me worry, lightening up so fast, this is the point were I usually go overboard with the ferts and hurt my babies, trying to reform now, so NO MORE FERTS for awhile to see how they do. Might have to have the wife lock up my bottle's....fertaholic....

puff


----------



## lucky left (Jul 24, 2008)

those pics are BEAUTIFUL man


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks on the tea RCPT Puff....


----------



## thebest (Jul 24, 2008)

I think i might try that tea recipie. Just for kicks. See how successfull it is.


----------



## puffnstuff (Jul 24, 2008)

Try it guys, You dont even need the air pump really. You can just let it set overnight and it will still work, just works better with the air. 
puff


----------



## puffnstuff (Jul 24, 2008)

finaly figured out how to use this camera.....pretty.
puff


----------



## thebest (Jul 24, 2008)

looks nice man. congrats and wish you the best of big bud luck!


----------



## puffnstuff (Jul 25, 2008)

just a few pics of mom, with the new camera settings, you like?
puff


ps. ya'll better brush up on your camera skill's, or next months "bud of the month pic" is mine...hehehe


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 25, 2008)

Yumy Mom. Does Mom know you have another Mom. lol


----------



## puffnstuff (Jul 25, 2008)

hehehe  yeh, she's a little jelous of all the time I spend with my "girl's". But after 23 years she's also happy to get rid of me for a while. Wifey doesn't smoke pot, well she did once about 7 years ago on our aniversary. 3 hits and she was toast. lmao...just about had to carry her back up to the motel room cuzz she was laughing too hard.
puff


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 25, 2008)

puffnstuff said:
			
		

> hehehe yeh, she's a little jelous of all the time I spend with my "girl's". But after 23 years she's also happy to get rid of me for a while. Wifey doesn't smoke pot, well she did once about 7 years ago on our aniversary. 3 hits and she was toast. lmao...just about had to carry her back up to the motel room cuzz she was laughing too hard.
> puff


 

Sweet mother have your lucky.


----------



## puffnstuff (Jul 25, 2008)

It's been 2 days since I last fed the girls and a couple of them are continueing to get lighter in color and more leaves are dying. I think they need more nutes but.....not sure. what do you think?
puff

edit: oh yeh, a pic might be good


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 25, 2008)

Could be food or water or could be wrong


----------



## puffnstuff (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks buddy,...heheh....about time some one started smartin off back at me. Well since I didn't get any REAL help, I mixed up 6 gallons of water with 1/2 strength dose of neptunes havest fish and seaweed. 3TBS per 6gal. As soon as the ph comes back into range I'll give it to them. I'll get some new pics too while I have them out. I'm helping the ph with a little magnesium oxide, but it takes time. I'm at about 5.9 now
puff


----------



## puffnstuff (Jul 26, 2008)

I fed the girls their fish and seaweed, hope they like it. new pics below for your enjoyment.
puff


----------



## puffnstuff (Jul 26, 2008)

side view


----------



## puffnstuff (Jul 27, 2008)

girls 1 and 3, the ones in the 2 gallon pots are going thru their water pretty fast now. I gave them each another 1/2 dose of neptues fish and seaweed because they are still getting pale. I really think I should have fed them a bit more before I put them into flower. no pics this time.
puff


----------



## Hick (Jul 28, 2008)

those ladies look great puff'..


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 28, 2008)

Tasty ladies Puff.


----------



## thebest (Jul 28, 2008)

looking good puff


----------



## lucky left (Jul 29, 2008)

i jus gotta add. BEAUTIFUL pics man. what kinda camera u usin?


----------



## akirahz (Jul 29, 2008)

thats some stuff id like ta puff!


----------



## puffnstuff (Jul 30, 2008)

thanks for stopping by, I fed the girls again tonight. They are still losing color and leaves so I gave them full dose of fish and seaweed with liquid karma, silica blast, cal-mag and microblast. I couldn't find the wife's camara so no pics again. Fair is coming and wife and kids are taking pics of their 4h hogs and baby goats and such so they have it somewhere. I'll get some pics up as soon as i find it. The girls are packing on flowers but at the cost of leaves. The newer leaves look better but all of the fan leaves are going south.
puff


----------



## thebest (Jul 30, 2008)

Nice pics puff. looking good man.


----------



## puffnstuff (Jul 30, 2008)

new pics hot off the sd card. Camera is a kodak z612, it's a couple years old. 6.1 mega pix, I use the 4.0 setting. has 12x optical zoom, thats why I bought it for wifey, she likes to take pics. I have to be about 3 1/2' away to take those closeups, hard to hold still. look at my leaves....aaaaahhhhh....is it fall already? or what?
puff


----------



## puffnstuff (Jul 30, 2008)

some one pleeeeeaaaassssssseeee tell me this is ok......about a dozen or so leaves have also fallen on the floor.


----------



## puffnstuff (Jul 31, 2008)

just a couple more pics. first 2 are the girls, then a pic of mom, she's almost ready. and 1 pic of grandma, she's almost gone.......good thing mom's coming soon.
puff


----------



## DarkMousey (Jul 31, 2008)

Damn Sweet that's beauitful wish i had your set up check mine out and give me some pointers pls


----------



## akirahz (Jul 31, 2008)

Berry Berry Nize budski's ya gots commin in thar


----------



## thebest (Jul 31, 2008)

im pretty sure that it is normal. I have heard that bottom leaves are sucked dry for nutirents for the buds while the plant is producing mass budding. But I could be wrong.


----------



## Hick (Jul 31, 2008)

puffnstuff said:
			
		

> some one pleeeeeaaaassssssseeee tell me this is ok......about a dozen or so leaves have also fallen on the floor.


thy look "perfect" IMO, for this stage of growth..


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 31, 2008)

*OMG!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## puffnstuff (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks guy's, especialy you hick, good to have an experts opinion. This is the first time I have had plants this big and I didn't expect them to lose so MANY so FAST . It has had me worried. None of my previous plants had as many leaves as just one branch of these girls. In fact I dont think all of my previous grows combined would equal one of these plants by itself, as long as I dont mess them up I should be in bud heaven:hubba: . I'm down to about an 1/8th of WR and 1 1/2oz of the never ending so I should be ok, mom is due in a week or so. The never ending is ok but doesn't come close to the wr. I mostly smoke the NE bud in joints, easier when driving, hehehe. man i'm ripped right now . thanks again.
puff

edit: mom is only 17 inches tall, will give me maybe a 1/4z. she's real petite, just the way I like my girls, the real ones anyway.


----------



## puffnstuff (Aug 3, 2008)

been a few days since I updated, I gave the girls 2 waterings of plain ol' water. about 1 gal each on thursday and soaked them good saturday night. I am mixxing up some food for them now, 1Tbs each per gal of neptunes harvest fish and seaweed 2-3-1, fish 2-4-1, and seaweed 0-0-1, yeh 1TBS of each per gal, too much? maybe..adds up to 4-7-3.. plus molassas, liquid karma, cal-mag, silicon blast, and microblast at 1tsp per gal. I also tossed in 1/2 cup worm castings and 1/2 cup bat guano 3-10-1. I'll get pics tommorrow when I feed them. Anyway I guess things look ok so far, leaves still bother me though. flowers are packing on at an amazing rate, I can't believe my eyes. It seems that almost all of the branches think they are the top cola.....
puff


----------



## puffnstuff (Aug 5, 2008)

as promised here are the latest pics of my girls. I am adding cola pics this time, in order, as usual, of course.
puff


----------



## puffnstuff (Aug 5, 2008)

side


----------



## puffnstuff (Aug 5, 2008)

cola's


----------



## puffnstuff (Aug 5, 2008)

I had originally planned to let this strain go after this grow and try something new. I have just decided to try to keep it going. Soo....I am going to try to reveg mom, never tried it before but after doing some reading it doesnt look to hard. I wacked her pretty good but left quit a few little buds and leaves, i gave her a full dose of N and switched her to 24hr light under a cfl. if she lives I'll let ya' know. Here are a few pics of before and after. she looks pretty sad right now, I almost feel like I should put her out of her misery. 
puff

edit: she wasn't really quit done yet, could have gone another week or more, but I figured it would be easier to reveg if I did it sooner rather than later after she was fully ripe and ready to die, don't know if it matters, just seemed to make sense to me.


----------



## sportcardiva (Aug 5, 2008)

wow really nice pics of buds there


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 5, 2008)

Thats sounds awesome.. It will be cool to find out if she reveges....


Good Morning Buddie


----------



## puffnstuff (Aug 6, 2008)

yeh, it shoud be interesting to see what happens. I have been disapointed in the yeild with these before and was wanting something different but...this grow has changed my mind a bit. previous yeild problems were farmer error I think. tooooo much ferts and the wrong kind. PLUS after smoking something different for a few days....I miss the wr. It rocks my brain. If she fails to reveg I will try something with one of the girls, clone a lower branch and try to reveg it. Hey, if you aren't playing with them, you aren't learning anything, right? Being an experimentaly oriented guy, I can't help myself. Anyway, I have even toyed with the idea of reveging ALL of the girls too, make a nice little scrog grow, don't know though cuzz I have the mazar's started now too, and I am limited in numbers by oregon law.   ololololo ..lmfao...hahahahaaaa...limited...lol....but legal.  hehehe still can't get over being legal to grow POT...sheesh...not such a bad world after all...now, when do I get to grow poppies?
  I gave the girls plain water today, and started mixxing up their next feeding. It is per gal. 1TBS each of neptunes harvest fish and seaweed 2-3-1, Fish 2-4-1, and seaweed 0-0-1. Plus 1tsp per gal. molassas and 1 tsp each per gal. liquid karma, silica blast, cal-mag and microblast. This is a 6 gallon mix and I also added 1 cup of 3-10-1 bat guano and 1 cup of worm castings. They really responded well to the last feeding, this one is pretty much double strength of the last one, I was off on my sciffering last time, what I measured out was 3 TBS each per 6 gal, was useing new math, oh well, I USED to be smart but too much opiates for too long has really messed up my brain. Oh well, you all understand exactly what I mean, I'm sure. No pics this time, I'll try to get some when I pull them out to feed. when I water I doit in place but when I feed I pull them out of the flower room and set them on a slanted board inside the shop door and let the runoff go out the door onto the driveway. gonna have a weed problem there next spring with all those nutes I dump there...lol. 
puff

ps, I cant wait for mom to dry, heck with cureing, I wanna smoke her little #$$


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 6, 2008)

Sounds good Puff... Three beans sprouted & my moon light has hairs and my sativas are starting too also...    Glad your feeding is working..

I have 2 Buddha Cheese & 1 Bubble Gum sprouted so far on day 4...  Good luck Puff..


----------



## puffnstuff (Aug 6, 2008)

man, I'm wait for them thai to sprout up, god I used to love the taste of thai.....you lucky dog. wish I was your neighbor...hehehe..
puff


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 6, 2008)

puffnstuff said:
			
		

> man, I'm wait for them thai to sprout up, god I used to love the taste of thai.....you lucky dog. wish I was your neighbor...hehehe..
> puff


 

Ya that would be cool to have a neighbor like you... The Moon Light has hairs now what do I need to know buddie. I know what to do with a womens hairs but thats another story.lol


----------



## puffnstuff (Aug 6, 2008)

what? your asking ME???...uh...shave'm....lol... I never grew outside..thinking of sticking a few girls outside just for fun, but never have had any luck because of deer and rabbits and goats and dogs and etc, etc,...I have an area with a 10' fence but thats the veggie garden, I might try transplanting some laying over near the ground so they start low and wont look like the traditional pot plant. thats what I am thinking of doing anyway. Have to be stealthy, cuzz I have a leo next door.
puff


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 6, 2008)

LOL... OMG... Dude the Moon Light clone of mine is growing hairs .Your a funny guy... Anything I need to know......

Thanks


----------



## puffnstuff (Aug 7, 2008)

well, my girls went a little N defficiant, sorta, and they will be wanting some P, so I would give them a good dose of grow and flower nutes, and keep an eye on them for defficiancies, yellow leaves, brown spots etc. and make a bug check, better to deal with them before flower if you have any. Mostly just make sure they are fed well so when they start to stretch they are good and healthy.
puff


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 7, 2008)

puffnstuff said:
			
		

> well, my girls went a little N defficiant, sorta, and they will be wanting some P, so I would give them a good dose of grow and flower nutes, and keep an eye on them for defficiancies, yellow leaves, brown spots etc. and make a bug check, better to deal with them before flower if you have any. Mostly just make sure they are fed well so when they start to stretch they are good and healthy.
> puff


 
Good MOrning Puff.

Thanks Puff....   I have that Technafloa BC RCPT for success kit. Iv'e been using Timmy RCPT for the kit...  On the RH how do ya raise it in a grow area...


----------



## puffnstuff (Aug 7, 2008)

mornin', you still up or just gettin up? why would you need to raise rh? Mine is too high except when ac is running. plants give off lots of water and raise rh. sometimes when the lights come on I go in there and rh is really high. I think I need to add a exhaust fan to run 24/7 soon to keep it down some.
puff

edit: if you need to raise it you could use a vaporizer, the OLD kind for sick kids.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 7, 2008)

I got up at 415 am... My tent rh is 29 and the bible states 40 to 80 rh.... My tent temps are 92 degrees.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 7, 2008)

I am running test on my grow tent to get it diled in before I grow in it..


----------



## puffnstuff (Aug 7, 2008)

oh.....uh...drip water on your hood...lol...jk..whats the temp in the room where the tent is? ac lowers rh so that wont help with anything but temps. I think getting temps down is much more important than rh, where do you take the temp reading at?
puff

edit:4:15am is psyco dude. now me....I'm perfectly sane....I'm still up....lol ...no point in trying to sleep now. gotta go to the fair in a few hours


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 7, 2008)

It's at the bottom .. The bible states ya need two too do a proper reading .. My meter I have you can see in my journal below.. It reads inside & out temps.. I need to buy another... Bible states 85 degrees is what too shoot for..


----------



## puffnstuff (Aug 7, 2008)

wow 92 at the bottom will be 100+ at plant tops. maybe you can block out some of that radiated heat. I have seen heat sheilds or heat blockers, something like that for 1000watt bulbs. looks like a piece of iron that mounts under the bulb and partialy blocks the heat from the tube in the bulb. another possible way would be an extra sheet of glass with a small air gap between the two. or an ac unit in the side of the tent. try makeing the airflow go in different directions too, it can make a big difference. If you are blowing hot air downward by swirling it around it can make it hotter instead of cooler. dont know what will work for sure, just have to try stuff till it works. wish I had a better answer for you. let me know how it goes.
puff

edit. by airflow i meant the circulating fan

edit2..my diy hood modifications will help too...when i get time to do it.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 7, 2008)

puffnstuff said:
			
		

> wow 92 at the bottom will be 100+ at plant tops. maybe you can block out some of that radiated heat. I have seen heat sheilds or heat blockers, something like that for 1000watt bulbs. looks like a piece of iron that mounts under the bulb and partialy blocks the heat from the tube in the bulb. another possible way would be an extra sheet of glass with a small air gap between the two. or an ac unit in the side of the tent. try makeing the airflow go in different directions too, it can make a big difference. If you are blowing hot air downward by swirling it around it can make it hotter instead of cooler. dont know what will work for sure, just have to try stuff till it works. wish I had a better answer for you. let me know how it goes.
> puff


 

Thanks Puff... I ya I know I have some testing to do..


----------



## puffnstuff (Aug 7, 2008)

Howdy folks, here are the latest pics. I fed the girls today, a couple of them still dont look right, pale leaves everywhere. others are looking much, much better now, this feeding will hopefully get me back on top of the nutes with them instead of playing catch up.
puff


----------



## puffnstuff (Aug 7, 2008)

side view


----------



## puffnstuff (Aug 7, 2008)

and cola's, plus 1 pic of a branch on #6 with sunlight on it. It was coming through the door so I thought, what the heck, lets give it a try. I took several but only this one came out, others were to bright. Trichs are starting to form now. I'll probably water one more time with plain water and then flush them real good, I have to start working out the MG nutes so they dont taste like, like...like, well, like  MG chemicals, yuck bud. has anyone ever tried to get rid of nutes by cutting off branches at harvest and placeing them in water vase, like rose's for a few days? wonder if it would work, or just ruin my buds...
puff


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 7, 2008)

man !!!! i'll bet that tastes goood


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 7, 2008)

YUMMMMMMMMM. Looking good Buddie.


----------



## bigbudz (Aug 7, 2008)

Very very nice! Looks like you're gonna have a few good smokes from those ladies!


----------



## puffnstuff (Aug 10, 2008)

watered the girls today and flushed them too. #4 doesn't want to drain very well so she isn't getting much of a flush. I hope they will taste good, mom tastes pretty good so far, havent tasted MG yet but she was in her pot for a long time and when I re-potted before flower I only used a little of the MG. I will never, ever use MG again, It grows good but tastes bad. no pics this time, only been a couple days so not much new to see anyway.
puff


----------



## puffnstuff (Aug 10, 2008)

just about done with the flushing and I have decided to feed them, they look hungery, one bit my finger when I added plain water for the 4th time and another growlled. So I mixxed up another batch just like the last time but without the worm castings or guano. I am mixxing 3TBS of 3-10-1 guano into the top inch or so of soil before I add the nuted water. just thought I would let ya's know.
puff


----------



## Agent 47 (Aug 10, 2008)

how beautiful


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 10, 2008)

Good morning buddie... How is flush going?


----------



## puffnstuff (Aug 10, 2008)

All but #4 flushed pretty good, she just doesn't want to drain. I even poked a screw driver up thru the drain holes and down from the top and she still wont drain worth a crap. probably only got 3 or 4 gallons thru her. oh well, I guess I'll be donating her to the local clinic if she tastes funny..lol..The flowers are still packing on real fast, they have started coming out the side's of the first flowers so they look like they will get nice and fat, I hope anyway.  

Mom hasn't done anything yet, she looks exactly like she did when I was done chopping her buds off. 

puff


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 11, 2008)

puffnstuff said:
			
		

> All but #4 flushed pretty good, she just doesn't want to drain. I even poked a screw driver up thru the drain holes and down from the top and she still wont drain worth a crap. probably only got 3 or 4 gallons thru her. oh well, I guess I'll be donating her to the local clinic if she tastes funny..lol..The flowers are still packing on real fast, they have started coming out the side's of the first flowers so they look like they will get nice and fat, I hope anyway.
> 
> Mom hasn't done anything yet, she looks exactly like she did when I was done chopping her buds off.
> 
> puff


 

Mom will pull out just needs fondels.lol... Ok buddy you and Thai god worked and the Zip & heating pad technique ... Thanks for the summons of the THAI GOD...lol   Good Morning...  My sativa Moonlight clone has had the same problem with draining...


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 18, 2008)

How  are ya no doing buddy? I hope ya get a chance to relax from work..


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 31, 2008)

You ok buddy


----------

